# Litter of crossbreed puppies - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These puppies were dumped outside a vets surgery at a few weeks old. There was 9 in the litter, but sadly one had to be put to sleep as he was malnourished and suffering - the vets couldn't save him. The other puppies are all happy, healthy and full of life.

We are not 100% sure what breeds are in them. They do have Whippet in them and some have Jack Russell type faces.
We cannot guarantee what size they will grow to because we do not know what their parents were.

These pups cannot leave us until Jan 2014, but we are happy to reserve them now and get the home checks sorted.

There is a minimum donation of £150 for a puppy. They will be fully vaccinated, microchipped, wormed and flea treated.

Beckham - male - REHOMED


Rude dog - male - REHOMED


Dweeb - male - REHOMED


Edna - female - Reserved


Sheera - female - REHOMED


Walt - male - REHOMED


Jessie - female - REHOMED


Skylar - female - REHOMED


Furry Friends
Old Coulsdon, Surrey
Home: 0208 407 1080
Mob: 0797 356 9371
Email: [email protected]
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I cant believe how much they have grown, and how healthy they now look.

Fingers crossed for them.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Poor pups, glad they are doing well, all paws crossed they get amazing new loving homes


----------



## Froslass (Dec 4, 2013)

Someone's a breaking bad fan!  

Really hope these cute little guys find their forever homes soon! x


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Walt and Dweeb are now in new homes.
All other puppies still available,


Jessie and Skylar need homes


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still got puppies waiting for new homes 
They are absolutely adorable! I don't know why they are still here!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Beckham started his new life today 

We still have some of his litter mates left looking for homes!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Skylar is now rehomed so four puppies left


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Rude Dog, Sheera and Jessie all went to new homes over the weekend.
Edna is reserved to go next weekend. I will update when Edna goes and then all puppies will be rehomed


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

All puppies now in new homes


----------

